# Shimano Calcutta 700BSV Reel



## Surf_Pier_Guy (Jun 9, 2000)

I was thinking of getting one for the upcoming surf fishing season. Does anything own one? I've always wanted one and whenever I see one on the beach I would drool!!!  They seem so elegant and beautiful, almost to nice to use on the beach. How come no one ever suggest one whenever someone ask for a surf reel? at $299 and about $150 used on Ebay it's not that expensive for such an expensive sport!!!! I would feel warm inside staring at this baby all day on the surf even if I got skunked!!!!! Besides, it's a SHIMANO!!! You can go wrong right? Thanks!!! 

Sam


----------



## Rockfish1 (Apr 8, 2005)

unless you're planning on spending a bunch of time down here where you have access to big drum and cobia, a 400 may serve you as well or better... 

other then that there's no reason you shouldn't have one, or 2 or 3 for that matter... it's all in what you can afford or want to spend... 

I have a bunch of the 400's both level winds and open cages and your liable to see one of them as soon as a ABU or Avet and way before a Diawa on any of my rods... Long Live the 525 Mag...


----------



## chris storrs (Aug 25, 2005)

prolly dont see as many because a 100$ slosh or sha or 150$ saltist or 525 mag will fish just as well...jmo


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

chris storrs said:


> prolly dont see as many because a 100$ slosh or sha or 150$ saltist or 525 mag will fish just as well...jmo


ya know..thers this one guy i seen throwin calcuttas...


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Jesse Lockowitz said:


> ya know..thers this one guy i seen throwin calcuttas...


 He's "ole school" h*ll it took him 15yr to get away from the 68 lamiglass,another 10 for the big stick,another 10 for that heavy arse 1509,he's FINALLY gone to a fus mag this yr... He fished with a 9000 for 20yr before going to that calcutta about 15 or 20yr ago... Can't teach that ole dawg no new tricks.. He could probably cast an ole squidder with a calcutta and still catch the dern things.....


----------



## brandonmc (May 24, 2007)

I still own two of the older version, the 700s. They are excellent surf reels....easy to cast, completely adjustable to your skill level and conditions with six centrifugal brakes, nice clicker......good stuff all the way around. I believe Chris nailed it....you don't see as many people fishing them because they are a bit more $$$$ than other capable surf reels.

If you can find a decent one on eBay for $150 then jump on it, you won't be disappointed.


----------



## Surf_Pier_Guy (Jun 9, 2000)

Wow! Thanks for the replies! It will have to be a used one for sure. I just can't imaginee bringing a BRAND NEW gold, shiny, elegant $300 reel onto the beach!!! I casted a friend's 700 with a custom heaver years ago...I've been in love with it ever since....The 400 without the level wind may be it though!!! For all my years fishing, I've not broken that 40" fish mark on the beach yet!!!  My biggest was at VA Beach Oceanfront back in 1998, a 38" striper on a spot pole, caught on a piece of bloodworm on 14lb test line...on a top/bottom rig. Go figure right? I would always setup a heaver with chunk baits while I do my regular spot/croaker/small blues fishing...nothing big worth keeping would take the bait. I normally get the usual monster stingrays or ocassional sharks...why is that? Then you spot fish using a piece of bloodworm 1" long and there you go, BAM 38" keeper striper, LOL!!!

------
A few years back I was at Sanibel Island Florida....this one local dude had 3 700's on custom heavers while casting plugs with a 400...and that too was on a costum 9' pole. I was like wow!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! And he's got a beach house within walking distance too! :--|:--|

Sam


----------



## sprtsracer (Apr 27, 2005)

Surf_Pier_Guy said:


> Wow! Thanks for the replies! It will have to be a used one for sure. I just can't imaginee bringing a BRAND NEW gold, shiny, elegant $300 reel onto the beach!!! I casted a friend's 700 with a custom heaver years ago...I've been in love with it ever since....The 400 without the level wind may be it though!!! For all my years fishing, I've not broken that 40" fish mark on the beach yet!!! My biggest was at VA Beach Oceanfront back in 1998, a 38" striper on a spot pole, caught on a piece of bloodworm on 14lb test line...on a top/bottom rig. Go figure right? I would always setup a heaver with chunk baits while I do my regular spot/croaker/small blues fishing...nothing big worth keeping would take the bait. I normally get the usual monster stingrays or ocassional sharks...why is that? Then you spot fish using a piece of bloodworm 1" long and there you go, BAM 38" keeper striper, LOL!!!
> 
> ------
> A few years back I was at Sanibel Island Florida....this one local dude had 3 700's on custom heavers while casting plugs with a 400...and that too was on a costum 9' pole. I was like wow!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! And he's got a beach house within walking distance too! :--|:--|
> ...


Yep...he could probably afford it! Those were probably his "Throwaway" set-ups!


----------



## brandonmc (May 24, 2007)

A 700 won't let you down on big fish. The largest hammerhead (7.5 ft) I ever landed was on a 700s. That was loads of fun!


----------



## blacksand (Oct 4, 2002)

Yep, been using a 400s since 1994, and have had several. Recently purchased a 400bsv, and i am so glad that they changed the handle on the model. The only thing I disliked was the new brake block design. They seem to cut back on my distance. After noticing this, I went on and put the original 400s spool into the 400 BSV frame, and it worked out just fine.:fishing:


----------



## chris storrs (Aug 25, 2005)

Jesse Lockowitz said:


> ya know..thers this one guy i seen throwin calcuttas...


were not worthy, were not worthy....haha


----------

